# Stephon Marbury <3 Zach Randolph



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Marbury, "We got a younger youthier player within Zach Randolph."

In case anyone forgot, I thought it would be nice for us all to revisit the jubilation Stephon Marbury felt after getting Zach Randolph.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYY338_JgvI

I'm growing rather fond of Channing French Frye as well. He should sell Snuggles fabric softener after his NBA career is over. The one great thing about the trade though, is that it allowed us to get James Jones, who has been a great pickup.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Scumbag?


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Do you think Stephon Marbury is still this excited about Zach Randolph? 

"They scared now!!"


Coincidently, Channing has really picked up his game since my first post here, and has been quite a nice addition to the Blazers.

I hope your franchise gets a break, because you've been sucking a loooooong time. We got really lucky to get Roy, Aldridge and Oden in back to back drafts. Now we are the youngest, youthiest team within the league, and almost 1st place in our divisin.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Do you think Stephon Marbury is still this excited about Zach Randolph?


No, im pretty sure he is more concerned with the death of his dad right now........


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Yega1979 said:


> Do you think Stephon Marbury is still this excited about Zach Randolph?
> 
> "They scared now!!"
> 
> ...


Get some class, then post here because it's quite evident by your post you lack it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Stop trolling other team forums


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Suddenly I feel like I need to put on a tinfoil hat...


----------

